# Fit working moms, how do you stay disciplined?! Tips please:-)



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

For the working moms out there who manage to stay fit and active, how do u keep motivated? I have always kept lean and pretty fit, I enjoy keeping in shape and having strength/muscle tone, but since the baby I am really finding it difficult to stick with the gym. Baby is a year old now, and I lost the weight and then some no problem, but I never feel good/healthy when I am not staying physically fit! I work full time and do 90% of everything around the house, errands, etc., so when I do have a little free time I get into something else and just can't muster the motivation. How do you MAKE time for it? I feel like I am super woman 24/7 as it is. I am not looking for advice on getting SO to do more, that's another thread altogether, lol. Any tips appreciated please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldn't do it. I was too exhausted to exercise when I was working and had babies/toddlers at home. My kids are older now and if I were working I'd do like what I do with my husband now. We work out together after the kids go to bed. I'm a homemaker so I weight train during the day and go running with him at night.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't find the time. Wish I had some inspiration here but I don't. Between working, the kids schedules and maintaining the house...working out is considered a walk with the husband after dinner or a bike ride on the weekend.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I pushed myself whether I had the motivation or not. I use to work full time, come home and put the baby in the playpen next to the treadmill and run for 30-60 minutes before I cooked dinner. If the baby was too cranky, I'd wait till hubby came home. My 3rd child, I was a SAHM and I ran 6 miles a day. I'd find a babysitter and run 6 miles 6 days a week. We traded off watching the kids, so it was a fair trade.

1.5 weeks after I delivered my last child I was running 3 miles a day. I was in great shape. 

I really really really miss running. I was obsessed with exercise. I still have motivation, but a few minutes of biking is all I can do. I have all the time in the world to do anything I want now my kids are older. It's been 4 years since I put my running shoes for a beautiful run.

Exercise has always given me energy. Eating right and holding back on too many carbs and sugar help keep the energy level up.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

They do have that ab circle pro, 3 mins a day or every other day with it.. then there are those short work out vids you could try. I don't currently work right now and when I had I didn't have kids at the time lol buuut I do plan to work here in the near future and I would definately squueze in three mins with the ab circle pro and probably do like trenton and do some sort of walking/jogging when I could. They do have 20 min yoga vids and other vids such as the taebo I'm doing now is just an hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I just make my schedule and stick to it. 

Live by the schedule, die by the schedule.


----------



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I pushed myself whether I had the motivation or not. I use to work full time, come home and put the baby in the playpen next to the treadmill and run for 30-60 minutes before I cooked dinner. If the baby was too cranky, I'd wait till hubby came home. My 3rd child, I was a SAHM and I ran 6 miles a day. I'd find a babysitter and run 6 miles 6 days a week. We traded off watching the kids, so it was a fair trade.
> 
> 1.5 weeks after I delivered my last child I was running 3 miles a day. I was in great shape.
> 
> ...


You're my hero, lol. You have reminded me though that I can work out at home, I usually don't and it's become stressful trying to make it to my gym (which doesn't have childcare and is 35min away). I do have a bike and treadmilll in the basement and some free weights which I used a lot during pregnancy and maternity leave but donMt now that I am doing the gym again. I do great for a couple weeks then have one busy week and have trouble getting back to it. Shiftwork makes it hard, my gym is close to work but since we went to 12hr shifts it makes such a long day to go after/before work! Like you said though, you just gotta make yourself. 

I am going to put the playpen in the basement tomorrow and try the treadmill! Wish me luck, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I just make my schedule and stick to it.
> 
> Live by the schedule, die by the schedule.


I think I will try actually writing it on my schedule, like it's not an option, work then gym work then gym.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

camihuml said:


> You have reminded me though that I can work out at home


I dropped 2 dress sizes in 3 months from working out to dvd's. I haven't stepped foot in a gym in years. It's quicker to work out at home when you have kids. The only equipment I have is two sets of handweights (3 pounds and 6 pounds).


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I hate any structured excercise program. My kids are fairly young (5 and 7), I work full-time, travel two hours and a bit back and forth to work, I don't have time to do much. But I keep myself pretty fit running after my kids, we walk a lot, they ride their bikes, while I race after them down the sidewalk. I do have to watch what I eat, but I'm not really into the junk food.

My kids have always been active, and I can't seem to get them to sit in front of the tv....I think it's just best to move around and keep busy.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not a mom so I can't comment on how to "have it all"- I have great respect for working moms and I think it's wonderful that you're also trying to keep in shape, it benefits you as well as your family and I think it's good to set an example for your kids.

I personally LOVE Jillian Michaels videos. 30 day shred is my go to for weight loss and keeping in shape. I also just got ripped in 30 which I am wanting to try once I'm strong enough. Each workout is really simple basic exercises but they kill you. The workout is 18 minutes plus warm up and cool down- you turn it off a little less than half an hour after you press play. 

Check it out on amazon for lots of pros and cons- it can be killer on the knees and I've had several people tell me that jumping jacks are not an option after having kids due to bladder weakness, but I could rave about it all day. It's ten bucks and works wonders for strength and energy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife signed up for Danskin triathlon which has been pretty motivating to keep her running biking and swimming. I like having a goal that I'm working toward to keep me on track. 

Going to the gym to work out just because, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

running around doing 90% of all the work while rasin kids and you work you shouldn't need any exercise. your active enough just watch your calories.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

You need to forget about the gym. Put weights in your house. Learn some exercises. 

I am not a working mom, but a working dad that does a lot around the house, has a long commute . . . Having $600 worth of weights and a bench was all I needed. There are so many cardio options for in the house. may not be ideal, but the perfect is the enemy of the good.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> running around doing 90% of all the work while rasin kids and you work you shouldn't need any exercise. your active enough just watch your calories.


Running was my passion. My life. Nothing can compare to a beautiful 6 or more mile run. It is a fabulous stress reliever from work and crabby toddlers.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Running was my passion. My life. Nothing can compare to a beautiful 6 or more mile run. It is a fabulous stress reliever from work and crabby toddlers.


I play a lot of tennis, but unfortunately, I'm still about 15-20 lbs overweight. I've tried working out, too, and even though I don't have small kids at home, work, taking care of the home, commuting, etc makes it hard to find the time. I get frustrated that after all my tennis playing, I still cannot lose weight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

tennisstar said:


> I play a lot of tennis, but unfortunately, I'm still about 15-20 lbs overweight. I've tried working out, too, and even though I don't have small kids at home, work, taking care of the home, commuting, etc makes it hard to find the time. I get frustrated that after all my tennis playing, I still cannot lose weight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I fully understand. Now that I'm disabled it's incredibly difficult to keep the weight off. I'm only able to bike on a stationary bike a limited time keeping my upper half body still as possible. No more cardio for me. I still feel the muscles moving in my neck.:/. It's tough, but I never give up.

I eat pretty darn healthy. I count my calories and keep the snacks at a very minimum. That's not easy either since I love food.

I remind myself that I eat to live and not live to eat. Therefor I tend to eat smaller portions. I love fresh garden foods as well.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

tennisstar said:


> I play a lot of tennis, but unfortunately, I'm still about 15-20 lbs overweight. I've tried working out, too, and even though I don't have small kids at home, work, taking care of the home, commuting, etc makes it hard to find the time. I get frustrated that after all my tennis playing, I still cannot lose weight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Make sure you're combining strength training with cardio. Many women don't feel like lifting weights is needed but adding muscle goes a long way to losing those last few pounds.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

heartsdelight said:


> Make sure you're combining strength training with cardio. Many women don't feel like lifting weights is needed but adding muscle goes a long way to losing those last few pounds.


This needs to be reiterated. Do not worry, you will not build big muscles. You will tone and strengthen. This will cause your body to look better and burn more calories while doing nothing. It will help your posture (good posture is one of the sexiest things a woman can have - measured objectively).

Plus, you can get an inexpensive set of weights and do so many exercises.

You do not need a gym or a trainer. A set of 5, 10, 15, 20, 25 lb dumbbells (maybe heavier once you get stronger) and youtube/internet. 25 minutes a day 3-4x per week at most.

Oh - it can help increase testosterone production - which may increase your sex drive and intensify your orgasms (as if they needed to be more intense).


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I did weight watchers shortly after son was born and that helped a bit. Then I decided I could figure out the eating part myself and started working out at Curves. That lasted a year or so and then I stopped. I did go to the gym super early in the morning when I had time, but made little progress. About 2 years ago (when he was 9), I started going to a fitness bootcamp at 5:30am. That made a HUGE difference, and I'm still going, and still going that early. It's the only time of day I can fit it in when there's nothing else that needs doing (besides sleeping). Now I am addicted to exercise - I really enjoy it and the support and camraderie of the other ladies at the camp. I find that I have more energy when I work out regularly.

To get motivated, it HAS to come from within you. You have to want it badly enough to make it a priority. There is no quick fix to getting in shape, unfortunately. Find something that you enjoy doing and don't make excuses for not doing it on whatever schedule you make for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

I went to several boot camps, and yes, working out with weights really helps. My main problem is time. I work full time and play tennis. By the time I've cleaned the house, helped my husband with the outside, etc, I'm just worn out. I've thought of doing boot camp again, but I would only get about 5 hours sleep a night, and I can't live on that. Good suggestions, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddxb (Jul 30, 2012)

With full time job, two kids, no house help, I still have my extra pounds from my second pregnancy 5 years ago. I do diet and go for short walks. I tried to exercise at home when I can. Lost 20kg. I would love to go for an hour gym session and mani and pedi and what not but no one to watch the little ones. Hopefully one day...
for now enjoy who you are and what you have.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

tennisstar said:


> I went to several boot camps, and yes, working out with weights really helps. My main problem is time. I work full time and play tennis. By the time I've cleaned the house, helped my husband with the outside, etc, I'm just worn out. I've thought of doing boot camp again, but I would only get about 5 hours sleep a night, and I can't live on that. Good suggestions, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know this sounds abit mental but cleaning the house wearing ankle weights and wrist weights while cleaning the house helped my fitness and weightloss tremendously (helps kill 2 birds with 1 stone  )


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe invest in one of those jogging strollers or I believe you can get enclosed trailers for toddlers you can tow behind a bike. That way you can bring the little one along for some fresh air while you get fit. 

In the city where my girlfriends grown nieces live I understand they have mommy baby fitness classes. I'm not sure but I think for some of the exercises the child becomes the weight. :scratchhead:

Anyhow, I think it's great if you can involve kids of any age in your exercise. It's a great way to spend time together as a family and ingrain that fitness habit in them.

Besides that it can be motivational to register and pay your money for a competition be it running, biking, orienteering, swimming triathlon etc. Somehow having that upcoming competition gives you an excuse to get prepared.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

That's why I'd recommend 30-day shred. It's 18 minutes plus warm up and cool down. If your kid will take a 30 minute nap or at least just entertain themselves for that time, you're good to go.


----------



## srtjm (Jul 11, 2012)

I would just appreciate my wife putting forth an effort. I workout 3-4 times a week to keep fit. She says she;s just to tired.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 22, 2012)

I used to walk to the local shops every day,even if all I needed was a carton of milk, kids in the stroller and mind you, the shops were an hr walk each way, no problem staying fit that way, make it part of your daily routine, it good for the kids too, stop at the park on the way.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Like you, I work full time, do all of the housework, and I also take care of all of my daughter's school and extra curricular activities. It is extremely hard for me to find time to work out. But recently, I've joined an all girls boot camp at the gym, and it's really helped to keep my motivation up. Sometimes I'll squeeze in a short 20-30 min work out when I'm busy. Even though it's short, it's better than nothing. Trying an at home work out is a good idea too. My friend is doing Insanity now and she really likes it. 

Does anyone else feel guilty about taking time to work out? I know it's important to take care of myself, but sometimes I feel bad that my daughter has to be all bored in the kid's club, waiting for me to finish working out. I try to remind myself that if I'm healthier, I'll be happier, and a better mom too.


----------



## Danaerys (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't worked since having children (yet). But I plan on going straight to the gym after work on days my hubby is available to pick the kids up. That's what I had to do when I worked full time before having children. On days he isn't available I'll set my alarm an extra 30 minutes early and run on the treadmill at home. Being active is very important to me!


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes you need a forced goal. That's why I decided to run a 10 K in October. Thinking about running in beautiful San Diego and not being the LAST ONE to cross the line (that is, if I survive to finish line) keeps me hanging on. 

For example, last night I was completely beat after filling out all first-day school forms and making lunch for kid. I would totally have crawled into bed to watch food channel, but I knew it was a run day and if I don't whip myself into shape there's no way I can do it in 8 wks. So I tortued myself and went out for 4.5 miles with a headlight on. Felt very good. 

BTW, I give myself little rewards, like buying a headlight for night run, a nifty little sport watch to time myself, a band for iphone and new earphones, pretty shoes. Look in Amazon and Groupon and there are many deals. They keep me motivated because (1)I like rewards (2)I hate to waste $ by not using gadgets.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I eat a protein bar for breakfast, only 160 categories.... smaller portion lunches, work out about two to three times a week (and it's a light workout because I have a back problem so they are totally modified exercises) and eat a reasonable portioned dinner. The protein bars, are made by natures own (they are not the ridiculously expensive ones) this has had me loose about 15 pounds in 4 months. And I wasn't really trying to lose weight, just trying to get more fit, which I accomplished. I stay diciplined in my eating because I have noticed when people compliment me, it's major encouragement! Also, when given the option my kids will choose healthy snacks too so that is a benefit. I have also added certain foods known to increase libido  Fruits in particular. It makes my grocery bill less. IN addition we do not eat out. We pack lunches, and we may have pizza once a month or something. Also cut soda down... huge calorie intake there


----------

